# Duro Tires



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

I know my Texas Rally friends are tired of hearing about our tires issues... but we were wondering if any others were having trouble with your Duro tires. We purchased our Outback 11 months ago and so far have had two flats and one blow out (total of 9 trips). We have read some about these tires having issues with dry rot. We had the Keystone dealer check them out and said they were fine but DUH! something is not right. Is Duro easy to work with? We have additional damage done to the fender when the tired seperated from the rim... any help or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your tire problems,looks like some thing Outbackers have to live with.
I could not get any help so bought 5 each 15 inch jeep wheels and 5 cooper custom trailer plus 225/75R15 "D" rated to carry 2540 pounds each. End of problem except for junk tires in shop.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We've heard too many horror stories about bad tires, blowouts, etc. When we got our unit, we traded in the Duro's on ne Michelin truck/trailer rated tires... not only are we feeling more confident, they tow much better. I think tires are one of the weakest links to having a great towing experience. so, I say "dump the duro's"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your tirs problems with Duros
Haven't had any problems with them
Our Duros have been on for 2 years and will finally be replaced after this camping season

Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've always had good luck with Duro's. I had one nail incidence, but caught it before it went completely flat.








Sorry to hear about your luck. Have you weighed the trailer? Most trailer tires are the limiting factor on weight. Other factors to influence life of course include inflation (under/over), heat, speed, and those pesky nails/screws/etc.









Also, do you know if they were blowouts (i.e. heard the bang), or could they have gone down and you dragged them around for a while?!?!








All things to think about as you price a nice set of trailer radials


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Laura,

I have Nanco tires on my Sydney. No troubles yet.

Hope you get your tire issues figured out.

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

OBcanOB said:


> We've heard too many horror stories about bad tires, blowouts, etc. When we got our unit, we traded in the Duro's on ne Michelin truck/trailer rated tires... not only are we feeling more confident, they tow much better. I think tires are one of the weakest links to having a great towing experience. so, I say "dump the duro's"


Did I understand your post to mean that you removed authorized TRAILER ONLY TIRES for regular truck tires? Your new tires are some variation of an ST right?


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

We purchased our Outback in February and have made 4 trips with our Milestar tires with no problems. We got a letter from Keystone a couple of weeks ago that said they were replaceing our tires with Goodyear radial tires. We have until Nov. 30th to get them replaced. Lynn


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I too have had my TT about 10 months now and I had Duro tires. I took 5 trips fine. Then we took a long trip to Hershey, PA and on the way home we had a blow out. I didn't even know it, a passer by beeped at me and pointed down at the tires. I just changed them out (what a PITA). Goodyear had trouble getting them to hold air so I had remove the tires in storage with no room to move because the tires were flat. I bought inexpesive tires because DW and I are looking at 5'vers now so I did not want to spend the money but I did replace all the Duro's.

Tire Blow Out


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a 2007 29BHS with Duro tires on it. We've had it out over a dozen times since we bought it last August (2006). We have over 5000 miles on the tires by now, with about 2800 miles on one trip to Disney World and back (to Peoria, IL). We've had no complaints about the tires. I keep them inflated to 50 PSI and watch how we load gear in the trailer, trying to keep it riding as level as possible. We had Duro tires on both of our Pop-up trailers, also (3 sets over 9 years and 30,000 miles), and have nothing but good to say about them. Go to their website and you will find a customer service number that you can call. I've ordered tires over the phone and they shipped them to my door, for less money than I could buy other brands around here!

I'm wondering if perhaps you might have loaded your trailer unevenly? Was it riding out of level from front to rear? (Full tanks can easily cause this problem. My freshwater tank is in front of the axles and is full going TO the campground. The gray and black tanks are behind the axles and are full when I LEAVE the campground. That's why I try to dump the tanks before I hit the highway.)

If the trailer rides out of level, more weight is put on the tires on the lowest end, perhaps overloading them. Evenly distributing the weight of your "stuff" in the trailer is probably the most overlooked, but one of the most important details to which we all should pay attention. I see a great many travel trailers and 5th wheels running down the road at 65+ mph, with the vast majority extremely tongue high or tongue low.

This past summer, at a rest area in Alabama, I had a trucker compliment me on the way I had my "rig" set up. Everything looked real level and he said that he doesn't see many that way, either. He added that he does see a lot of them pulled off the road changing tires - more so than cars and trucks. He guessed correctly that I had changed the hitch setup from what the dealer had provided.

Most people expect that their dealers set up their trailer/TV correctly and always do it the same way. That's what they were shown in the PDI. My personal experience, and that of a lot of experienced Outbackers here, have admonished many new Outbackers to NEVER TRUST THE DEALER TO DO IT RIGHT. Ask us here, then tweak it to get it correct.

Now I realize that I may have drawn some incorrect assumptions, but it's good stuff for anyone to read. I have to remind myself every now and then.

Just my ramblings, along with 2-3 cents.

Mike


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think this is good stuff. We don't have alot of anything in our trailer. We use paper plates and plastic cups. We have a dog gate and an empty trach can and a flat screen tv. BUT, you bring up a good point about the tanks. I never thought about those because I just assumed that they were designed in such a way that if they were empty or full they would balance correctly. 9 times out of 10 we travel with about 1/2 tank of fresh for using the bathroom while traveling and I guess that gets shifted to the black/gray tanks as we use it.

My TT does point high but if I go down one more hole it would be pointing down. It's kind of an in between place. I did however think that the dealer would be able to al least do that right as I would think if something happened, if you had a good lawyer they could be held liable but I'm not a lawyer so I could be way off with that thought.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

OuttaHere said:


> I know my Texas Rally friends are tired of hearing about our tires issues... but we were wondering if any others were having trouble with your Duro tires. We purchased our Outback 11 months ago and so far have had two flats and one blow out (total of 9 trips). We have read some about these tires having issues with dry rot. We had the Keystone dealer check them out and said they were fine but DUH! something is not right. Is Duro easy to work with? We have additional damage done to the fender when the tired seperated from the rim... any help or comments are greatly appreciated.


Two months after buying the trailer I noticed dry rot in 3 tires. I contacted Duro through the dealer and Duro UPS-ed me 5 new ones. My only out of pocket was having them mounted at a local shop. The dealer would have done it for free, but it would have cost more in gas to get to the dealer than my local guy. When these "free" tires are up I will be replacing them with something else... what I don't know yet.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

STBNCBN said:


> ...When these "free" tires are up I will be replacing them with something else... what I don't know yet.


To move up to "D" rated tires and not have to chage to a 15" rim try these: Kumho 857 at Tire Rack . The 205's are rated up to 2271# each and also 99mph







These outperform the Goodyear Marathons and are getting positive reviews.


----------

